# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΑ ΤΡΑΝΖΙΣΤΟΡ

## papkir

Καλησπερα σε ολους 
Προσπαθω να επισκευασω εναν παλιο ραδιοενισχυτη
της Sanyo dcx8000K , αλλα δεν βρισκω service manual και
καποια τρανζιστορς ή αντιστοιχα τους
Μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει ; 
Τα τρανζιστορς ειναι τα παρακατω:
Sanyo A532D
Sanyo C875D
Sanyo C875E

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

2SA532 = BC161
2SC875 = BC141

----------


## otakis

καλησπέρα all,

ξέρουμε κάποιο url όπου να βρίσκουμε αντιστοιχίες σε τρανζίστορς?
ας πούμε για το 2Ν3053... είναι ακριβό, εύκολα δε βρίσκεται, αλλά έτσι για την ιστορία κ κυρίως για το μέλλον!


ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## electronic

Αν θελεις το συγκεκριμένο μπορεις να το βρεις εδώ.
http://www.inter-shop.gr/commerce/ca...oducts_id=2912

Και η τιμή του είναι μικρή. Έχει και ποσότητα...  :Wink:  












> καλησπέρα all,
> 
> ξέρουμε κάποιο url όπου να βρίσκουμε αντιστοιχίες σε τρανζίστορς?
> ας πούμε για το 2Ν3053... είναι ακριβό, εύκολα δε βρίσκεται, αλλά έτσι για την ιστορία κ κυρίως για το μέλλον!
> 
> 
> ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## papkir

Καλησπερα και παλι , και ευχαριστω για τον κοπο σας
Ηθελα να ρωτησω το C875D ειναι ιδιο η αντιστοιχο με το C875E ;
Τελικα ολα τα τρανζιστορς του ραδιοενισχυτη ειναι καμμενα   :frown:  
Παρακαλω για τα παρακατω ή αντιστοιχα και *που μπορω να τα βρω γιατι
ειναι παλιά ;*2SA649
2SD323

A532D
C875D
C875E

A726
C536
C945
C1175
A659

Ευχαριστω  πολυυυυυυυυυυυ!

----------


## sakis

αν αλλαξεις τα τρανσιστορ με αντιστοιχα και ειδεικοτερα !!!!!! τα ιαπωνικα με ευρωπαικα το μηχανημα δεν δουλευει  με τιποτα ...νε μεν τα βιβλια λενε οτι ειναι αντιστοιχα αλλα δεν ακριβως τα ιδια ..... αν λοιπον ο ενισχυτης σου δουλευε με 40μα ρευμα ηρεμιας και τωρα λογω καποιας πολωσης η καποιας διαφορας σε ρευμα βασης η οτι αλλο ανεβει στα 100 μα μπορει να εχεις και καπνο η αλλιως να μην μπορεσει το μηχανημα να ξεκινησει ξανα .........

για να κανεις δουλεια πρωτα πρπει να σιγουρευτεις οτι ολες οι αντιστασεις στο κυκλωμα δουλεουν σωστα και δεν εχει αλλαξει η τιμη τους προς τα πανω η κατω .....

μετα προληπτικα αλλαζεις ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους ΜΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ !!!!!!

και τελος οταν αλλαζεις ενα τρανσιστορ npn  σε ενα σημειο βρισκεις πιο ειναι το απεναντι του  pnp  και βαζεις και εκει ενα αντιστοιχο με αυτο ..... ΑΣΧΕΤΑ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ Η ΟΧΙ .....  
τελος για να τον ξεκινησεις χρειαζεσαι βαριακ και παλμογραφο  αλλιως  ΚΑΠΝΟΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΕ!!!!

  και επι τη ευκαιρια πες στα παιδια που σου εδωσαν τις αντιστοιχιες να κοιταξουν τα βιβλια τους για να δουν τι σημαινουν οι δυο σταυροι που εχουν τα τρανσιστορ αυτα που σου εδωσαν για αντιστοιχα  ( ++)

τα δινει μεν αντιστοιχα αλλα με δυο σταυρους ..... ψαχτε το λιγο και θα καταλαβετε τι λεω

----------


## antonis_x

λοιπον:

2SA649=BD246,2SB681....
2SA532=BC161,BSV16....
2SC875=BC140,BC141,BC300.....
2SA726=BC214,BC416.....
2SC536=BC183,BC237.....
2SC1175=BC167,BC182.....
2SA659=BC212,BC257.....
2SC945(T)=BC174,BC182.....
2SC945L=2SC1775(A),2SC2674.....

οσο αφορα το C875D και το C875E,το διαφορετικο γραμμα στο τελος σημαινει οτι διαφερει ενα χαρακτηριστικο τους,το οποιο στις περισοτερες περιπτωσεις ειναι το β(hFE)(σε σπανιες περιπτωσεις μπορει να ειναι διαφοερτικη η Vce και οχι το hFE). πχ αν το D αντιστοιχει σε β=200 το Ε μπορει να αντιστοιχει σε β=250, αλλα αυτο μπορεις να το δεις στο datasheet του τρανζιστορ.

----------


## antonis_x

> προσεξε ..... 
> αν αλλαξεις τα τρανσιστορ με αντιστοιχα και ειδεικοτερα !!!!!! τα ιαπωνικα με ευρωπαικα το μηχανημα δεν δουλευει με τιποτα ...νε μεν τα βιβλια λενε οτι ειναι αντιστοιχα αλλα δεν ακριβως τα ιδια .....



εν μερει διαφωνω.εχω αλλαξει αρκετες φορες τρανζιστορ με αντιστοιχα που δινουν τα βιβλια και εχουν δουλεψει μια χαρα.αλλα ποτε δε βλεπω απλα σαν κωδικο το αντιστοιχο,και ψαχνω για τα χαρακτηριστικα του για να σιγουρευτω οτι ειναι οσο το δυνατον ποιο κοντα στο πρωτο.
συμφωνω ομως οτι στα βιβλια απο τη δευτερη αντιστοιχια και μετα τα πραγματα πολλες φορες αρχιζουν και ξεφευγουν.
επισης οσο ανεβαινει η συχνοτηα πρεπει να προσεχουμε πολυ το θεμα αντιστοιχια και εκει ισως και μα μην εχουμε το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα.





> και επι τη ευκαιρια πες στα παιδια που σου εδωσαν τις αντιστοιχιες να κοιταξουν τα βιβλια τους για να δουν τι σημαινουν οι δυο σταυροι που εχουν τα τρανσιστορ αυτα που σου εδωσαν για αντιστοιχα ( ++)
> 
> τα δινει μεν αντιστοιχα αλλα με δυο σταυρους ..... ψαχτε το λιγο και θα καταλαβετε τι λεω



οι δυο σταυροι μετα τις αντιστοιχιες ειναι συν συν,οταν υπαρχουν στα βιβλια εινια μετα τις αντιστοιχιες και μετα απο κομμα,και σημαινει  'many further comparison possibilities' οπως λεει και το βιβλιο,δλδ οτι υπαρχουν και αλλες αντιστοιχιες.

φιλικά παντα Αντωνης.

----------


## sakis

δεν εχω και εγω καμμια αντιρηση σε αυτα που λες ....αλλα ας πουμε οτι αλλαξες ενα s2000  σε μια τηλεοραση με ενα bu2508  δεν ειναι τιποτα αυτο ...ειναι ενα τρανσιστορ μονο του ....

οι ενισχυτης ειναι βασισμενοι στη συμμετρια  για παραδειγμα στο διαφορικο της εισοδου που εχεις ενα σετ με 2 bc 557  το ρευμα που περναει και πρεπει να ειναι ισιο και στα δυο τρανσιστορ ειναι το πολυ 4-10 μα  αν λοιπον για καποιο λογο το δευτερο η το πρωτο τρανσιστορ τραβαει  ι μα παραπανω ξερεις να μας πεις τι κανει αυτο ?????

αυτο μεταφραζετε σε καποια μιλιβολτ οφσετ στην εξοδο 

πιθανον λοιπον εκει που ηταν ο.ο βολτ η εξοδος να ειναι τωρα  συν η πλην 20 μιλιβολτ ....δεν εγινε και τιποτα με 20 μιλιβολτ οφφσετ στην εξοδο  οταν ομως ο ενισχυτης παει στο 100% τοτε εχεις μια μετατοπιση φασης και εγω δεν ξερω ποσο ..... φυσικα ο ενισχυτης παιζει και φυσικα μετα απο αυτο το μονο προβλημα θα ειναι οτι εαν ο ενισχυτης εφτανε τους 60 βαθμους θερμοκρασια  τωρα μπορει να φτανει τους 65 ...και παλι δεν τρεχει τιποτα ......Η ΜΗΠΩΣ ΣΙΓΑ  ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΑΥΡΑ ΣΥΝΕΦΑ ????

μετα απο την αλλη υπαρχει ο VAS voltage amρlifier section  οπου συνηθως δουλευει σε ταξη α και αυτος αναλογα την σχεδιαση  δουλευει με καποια λιγα μα .....αν για καποιο λογο και εκει το ρευμα ανεβει λιγο για καποιο λογο ....κανενα προβλημα αντε και το τρανσιστορ ανεβασε κανα δυο βαθμους παραπανω θερμοκρασια ...κανενα προβλημα με αυτο ..... αλλα ειναι πολυ πιθανο να δημιουργηθει ταλαντωση απο το επιπλεον ρευμα  και μετα αυτο μια και πολλαπλασιαζεται δεν μαζευετε με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ !!!!   

η μηπως εβαλε ποτε τετραγωνο παλμο στον ενσιχυτη και 10-15 κηζ να δει τι βγαζει ο ενισυτης του .....γιατι με τετοιες αλλαγες αλογιστες στα ρευματα και στα τρανσιστορ το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι η τετραγωνικη καμπυλη μαλλον θα εχει γινει τριγωνη ....αλλα και παλι θα παιζει το μηχανημα ......

και μη βρεθει κανεις να πει οτι αυτα εινα ψιλα γραμματα και ισχυουν μονο για μεγαλους και ακριβους ενισχυτες  !!!!!! .... ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΡΑΝΣΙΤΟΡ ΕΙΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ 5W  ΕΙΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ 500 W  αυτα απο μενα ....

απο την αλλη βαζεις οτι βρεις μπροστα σου και αμα γρατσουναει ειναι ενταξει ...... η ακολουθεις αλλες εξελιγμενς πρακτικες  οπως  LM 3886....STK 40  ΚΛΠ .... αλλα μετα πιο ειναι το νοημα ????? ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΙ ...ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΡΓΑΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΝ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΕΣ

----------


## moutoulos

Ο Σάκης εδώ πιστεύω έχει δίκιο ... 

Όταν έχουμε ένα τροφοδοτικό πχ 10Α, και κάποια απο τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου έχουν καεί,
εκεί μπορούμε να βάλουμε οτι θέλουμε. Τι εννοώ ?, εστω οτι έχει 5x2N3772, και μας έχουν καεί 
τα 3 απο αυτά, μπορούμε να τα αντικαταστήσουμε απο διάφορες σειρές παραγωγής, ένα που βγήκε τώρα,
ένα που είχαμε, ένα κινέζικο κτλ.

Όταν πρόκειται όμως για έναν ακουστικό ενισχυτή, εκεί τα πράγματα είναι λίγο περίεργα.
Αλλάζονται πάντα σε σετ, δηλαδή δυο των διαφορικών ενισχυτών, όλων των τρανζίστορ εξόδου κτλ.
Ο Ton Giesberts o _μεγάλος_ δημιουργός των περισσοτέρων φοβερών ενισχυτών του περιοδικού
ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ πάντα χρησιμοποιεί τρανζίστορ τοποθετημένα σε διάταξη match (κολλημένα για να έχουν και ίδια 
θερμοκρασία), αφού πρώτα τα _περνάει_ απο παλμογράφο για να διαπιστώση οτι έχουν και ίδιες κυματομορφες,
καμπύλες, ίδιο συντελεστή hfe κτλ.

Γι'αυτό επειδή  οι περισσότεροι απο εμας δεν έχουμε αυτή την δυνατότητα, τα αλλάζουμε όλα, απο την ίδια σειρά
παραγωγής, απλά με τον τρόπο αυτό έχουμε τις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να πετύχουμε τρανζίστορ με τα 
ίδια χαρακτηριστικά   :Wink:  .

Αν όμως δεν κάνουμε αυτό, και απλά τα αλλάξουμε με ότι βρούμε, ή με αυτό που έτυχε να έχουμε,
απλά ο ενισχυτής θα παίξει πάλι, θα έχει χάσει όμως τον high end χαρακτήρα του, αν είχε.

----------


## sakis

ο λογιστης μου εδειξε πως λειτουργουν τα στατιστικα του eurofasma ( προγραμμα λογιστικης της εταιριας μου ) ετσι καταλαβα οτι μεχρι σημερα και απο την μερα που λειτουργει το eurofasma  στην εταιρια μου περιπου απο το 1999 δηλαδη  εχουν περασει μεσα απο την εταιρια μου 630 ενισχυτες .......

βαλε και καμμια 200 που εχουμε κανει χωρις παραστατικα ...ειμαστε κοντα στο 1000 .....

οταν το περασω θα σε βγαλω εξω καλο μου να σου κανω το τραπεζι !!!!!

τους φιλικοτερους χαιρετισμους φιλε  moutoulos  ολα τα καλυτερα !!!!!

----------


## antonis_x

νομιζω πως  παρεξηγηθηκα λιγο.
γι αυτο ειπα 'εν μερει διαφωνω',ειπα οτι διαφωνω εν μερει,στη αποψη του να μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα.φυσικα και συμφωνω sakis με αυτα που εγραψες στο τελευταιο ποστ σου(προτελευταιο),ακομα και τρανζιστορ που ονομαστικα ειναι ιδια πολλες φορες δεν ειναι ακριβως ιδια(αλλη σειρα,αλλη εταιρια κλπ).
τρανζιστορ που δουλευουν συμμετρικα σιγουρα τα αλλαζουμε σε σετ, σε διαφορικους οχι μονο εχουν ιδιο κωδικο,αλλα τα μετραμε κιολας για να δουμε αν ταιριαζουν  και καλο ειναι να ειναικαι θερμικα συζευγμενα.
φυσικα και στην περιοτωση του papkir αν τα αλλαξει ολα με αντιστοιχα οι πιθανοτητες ειναι ελαχιστες να εχει αποτελεσμα.και επισης εναν ενισχυτη δεν το βλεπουμε σαν μια συσκευη αλλα σαν διαφορετικες βαθμιδες που την καθε μια την εξεταζουμε ξεχωριστα.
επισης ανεφερα οτι οσο ανεβαινουμε σε συχνοτητα τοτε τα πραγματα γινονται πολυ δυσκολα,ξεχασα να συμπληρωσω οτι ισχυουν τα ιδια και χειροτερα οταν μιλαμε για high fidelity κατασκευες.

----------


## sakis

υπαρχουν μονο high fidelity τεχνικοι .....

δεν πειραζει αν το μηχανημα ειναι σανυο ...δεν πειραζει αν ειναι 25 βαττακια μονο ..... λιγη αγαπη θελει μονο καμμια δεκαρια καινουργιους ηλεκτρολυτικους  αντε καμμια εικοσαρια αντιστασεις μερικα τρανσιστορ ....λιγη προσοχη και αρκετη ισοροπια .....ολα αυτα δεν κανουν ουτε εικοσι ευρω ...και μετα ελα να σου που πως ξεσκιζεις κατι μηχανηματα που κανουν ενα χιλιαρικακι .....

δειτε τους ενισχυτες που φτιαχνω  τους εχω αγγελια προς πωληση στη θεση αγγελιες...... δεν ειναι τιποτα !!!!! 70w @8 οημ με ξεχωριστα τροφοδοτικα  καλες χωρητικοτιτες  και λιγο καλης ποιοτητας υλικα αλλα αματο ακουσεις θα παθεις πλακα ...πολυ γλυκο φυσικο αχρωματιστο αλλα πλουσιο μηχανακι 

Πελατης μου ειχε εναν lector 150 υβριδικος με λαμπες ( περιπου 2000 ευρα ) και μοσφετ  μολις ακουσε τον μικρο να παιζει την αλλη μερα ο lector βρεθηκε στη χρυση ευκαιρια .....

----------


## antonis_x

τι ζευγαρι εχει στην εξοδο?φτιαχνω τωρα κατι ενεργα ηχεια και εχω φτιαξει 2 δοκιμαστικους με μοσφετ(60-80watt),εχω χρησιμοποιησει τα IRFP9240-IRFP240 στον ενα και στον αλλο 2SK1058-2SJ162για οδηγηση πειραματιζομαι με τα BD139-BD140 και MJE350-MJE340 και στην εισοδο με τα MPSA42 και με τα bc550-560.και οι δυο καλοι ακουγονται.
εσυ  ποια εχεις χρησιμοποιησει πιο πολυ μεχρι τωρα?το κουτι του ενισχυτη εσυ το σχεδιασες?

----------


## sakis

ειναι δικο μου το κατασκευαζω εγω Καλο εεεε???

η φιλικη μου συμβουλη ειναι να μην βαλεις μοσφετ τουλαχιστον σε αυτη την ισχυ 

τα καλα 
παιζουν καλα ,μπασσα ,μεσαια, τα πριμα τους δεν ειναι τελεια  εχουν καλο βαθμο αποδοσης , δεν ζεσταινονται πολυ οδηγουνται πολυ ευκολα .....

τα κακα 
ταλαντωνουν για πλακα .... εαν ο ενισχυτης δεν ειναι καλα ζυγισμενος  καιγονται για πλακα.. θελουν πολυ προσοχη στο σχεδιασμο της πλακετας , δεν τους αρεσουν τα παραξενα φορτια ( χωρητικοτητες ) συγκριτικα τα τρανσιστορ bjt παιζουν λιγο πιο γλυκα και φυσικα τα μοσφετ ειναι εξαιρετικα πιο ακριβα (χωρις λογο )  γενικα για να φτασεις απο σχηματικο σε ετοιμο προιον ειναι μακρυς ο δρομος 

δεν ξεχναμε ποτε οτι ενας ενισχυτης που αφησε εποχη  NAD 3020 και αλλοι  της ιδιας εταιριας ηταν φτιγμενοι με το 2Ν3055 το φτηνοτερο τρανσιστορ που φτιαχτηκε ποτε .....

στην τελικη δεν παιζει μονο ρολο τι ποιοτητα ειναι τα υλικα που βαζεις αλλα και πως τα δουλευεις

----------


## sakis

εγω στα δικα μου μηχνηματα βαζω 2SC 3281-2sa1302 αλλα ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ !!!!! στην αγορα δεν υπαρχουν πια τετοια  δυστυχως οσα βρεις απο 1999 και μετα ειναι ολα μαιμου ....Εγω απλα ετυχε να εχω στοκ απο αυτα καμμια 200 ζευγαρια ακομα και τα βαζω μονο σε δικους μου ενισχυτες ( Φυσικα δεν πουλαω ουτε ενα ) 

Εναλλακτικα τα MJL 1302 και 3281 ειναι μια πολυ καλη επιλογη για bjt  επισης αν μπορεις να βρεις 2Sa1943 kai 2sc 5200 αυθεντικα γιατι και αυτα ειναι επισης γεματος ο τοπος μαιμουδες  ειναι μια απιθανα καλη επιλογη για ενα ενισχυτη μεχρι 100 βαττακια ....

αν θελεις εχω να σου δωσω κυκλωμα της hardman cardon  με μοσφετ καθως και ολες τις μαγκιες που θελει για να δουλεψει καλα

----------


## antonis_x

θα το εκτιμουσα πολυ αν μου το εστελνες το σχηματκο,για ποσα βαττ ειναι?,στο προφιλ μου μπορεις να βρεις το e-mail μου.

το κουτι ειναι πολυ ωραιο.

----------


## sakis

πιο σχεδιο θες ....??? με μοσφετ η με τρανσιστορ ???

----------


## antonis_x

αν σου ειναι ευκολο στειλε και τα δυο.

----------


## sakis

φορουμ ..... να τα δουν και αλλοι αν τα θελουν .....

και τα δυο ομως εχουν καποια μυστικα στην κατασκευη ( μην φαναταστεις τιποτα εξωπραγματικο )  απλα απαιτει καποια εμπειρια γιανα κατασκεαυσεις ενα μηχανακι  που θα αγγιζει τα ορια τοu high end .

πρεπει να ετοιμασω σχηματικα και οδηγιες ...οποτε κανε λιγο υπομονη και μιλαμε λιγο πιο μετα

----------


## antonis_x

οταν τα ετοιμασεις,ανοιξε θεμα στο ηχος-εικονα γιατι δεν ταιριαζουν και τοσο εδω.
περιμενω  :Wink:

----------

